# How to make a pen press?????



## Tellefan

Hello,

I'm looking for ideas, I have some nice corian and a cast base toggle clamp. I'd like to make a pen press like the one in the photo, but I can't figure out what they used for the end to hold the slide rod.

I can drill and tap just about anything but I don't know what to call the fastener that is used on the Woodcraft pen press. It almost looks like a rod coupler with a male bushing threaded into the end to hold it against the aluminum angle. Ideas anyone????

Thanks,
David


----------



## jleiwig

http://sarkon.net/poppopshop/Projects/Pen%20Press/Pen%20Press.htm


----------



## glycerine

I'd buy a large bolt, drill it out for the rod to slide through, drill a whole in the angle aluminum and hold it with a nut on one side, coupler on the other, with the coupler and bolt drilled and threaded for the knob...


----------



## glycerine

Or just follow Justin's link.  Good to see you posting Justin!!


----------



## KingBentley

Great write up, but, I'm guessing that if I bought all the parts separately, it might be cheaper to buy one.  But, that's how it goes sometimes.

Get a wood clamp from HF to assemble your pens.  Easily functions as a clamp too :wink:


----------



## byounghusband

*Try this...*

Here is a plan for a Wooden Pen Press on Woodturning Online


----------



## mredburn

It basically is hex shaped bar stock turned down and threaded where it goes through the angle. A nut is used to retain it in the angle bracket. As you can see it is hollow and drilled and tapped for the clamping knob. The hex is 7/8th across as is the nut the over all length is 2 3/4 the rod going through is 1/2 dia. If you need I can disassemble mine to take pictures.


----------



## KingBentley

mredburn said:


> If you need I can disassemble mine to take pictures.




I love this forum!!


----------



## RAdams

I have to be honest here. I think the best bet is to either make the metal version of the picture above, or actually buy the version pictured above. I know there are tons of ways to skin a cat, and if you have something that works for you, then more power to you. For me, the pen press was the best tool i bought. 

I went through the wood pen press, the clamp, the drill press, the vice, and probably a couple other types of pressing tools. NONE of these tools did half as good as the actual pen press. I used to mess up probably one in 20 pens trying to press with ghetto fabulous techniques. I have not lost any parts to my pen press. 

Just my opinion. Sorry of you think it stinks, but this is my experiences. In hindsight, I would have saved alot of money, time, and energy just buying a press to begin with.


----------



## Daniel

Just a thought from years of pressing pens together with everything from a C-Clamp to my drill press and beyond. If I was going to make a press for pressing pens it would be with a screw press to have better control on how far parts are presses. Mainly the transmissions. I now use the HF Arbor press but still wish it was on a screw rather than a ram. I get pretty good control ut every once in a while you get that transmission that wants to be stubborn right up until you are just shy of where it needs to be. then all resistance seems to have something better to do.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

If you want a heavy duty press get on Paul in OKC'S list, I'll look for a picture of mine and post. I've had mine for over 2 years and you'd have to run it over with a tank to harm it.


----------



## glycerine

Daniel said:


> Just a thought from years of pressing pens together with everything from a C-Clamp to my drill press and beyond. If I was going to make a press for pressing pens it would be with a screw press to have better control on how far parts are presses. Mainly the transmissions. I now use the HF Arbor press but still wish it was on a screw rather than a ram. I get pretty good control ut every once in a while you get that transmission that wants to be stubborn right up until you are just shy of where it needs to be. then all resistance seems to have something better to do.


 
And if you want to follow Daniel's advice, you should look into the pieces that fit on the headstock and tailstock of your lathe.  With this setup, you can use the screwing capability of your tailstock to press the pen parts in...


----------



## workinforwood

Chuck a piece of corian or whatever in your lathe and spin it so it will fit to be chucked in your drill press.  Put a piece of wood on the drill press table.  Set pen on end, pull down lever and that's it, on to the next pen.

That press that Roy has sure looks impressive. The Woodcraft one will bend over time.  It's not that the rod bends or the base, it's those two clamps that are relatively close together and the rod goes through them..those are what bend and get all messed up on you.

How the heck did Justin get his signature upside down?????


----------



## jleiwig

workinforwood said:


> How the heck did Justin get his signature upside down?????


 
I heard it was magic :wink:


----------



## Daniel

jleiwig said:


> I heard it was magic :wink:




It's not upside down. He is just talking to all the members south of the equator. Would probably be taken better if it had "Mate" in there somewhere.


----------



## randyrls

If you look in Wikipedia for "computer nerd" you will find my photo.  

Took me about 30 seconds to figure it out.  But it IS COOL!!!!

AND I'm not talkin....


----------



## WhiteHare

jleiwig said:


> I heard it was magic :wink:


----------



## bkersten

Daniel said:


> Just a thought from years of pressing pens together with everything from a C-Clamp to my drill press and beyond. If I was going to make a press for pressing pens it would be with a screw press to have better control on how far parts are presses. Mainly the transmissions. I now use the HF Arbor press but still wish it was on a screw rather than a ram. I get pretty good control ut every once in a while you get that transmission that wants to be stubborn right up until you are just shy of where it needs to be. then all resistance seems to have something better to do.


 


I knew your last few words were coming Dan. That's happened to me lots. That's why I put the nib on last- had to pound back the tranny too much after taking the nib back off.


----------



## glycerine

workinforwood said:


> How the heck did Justin get his signature upside down?????


 
I think he flipped his monitor upside-down when he typed in his sig... that's the only thing I can figure.  Or maybe it was his keyboard. :biggrin:


----------



## Frank Nemke sr

I took a wall mount nut cracker,cut it, and mounted ti to a piece of 1x6 with a grove in it to lay parts in  Then cut a small block of wood "3x3x1" to use on the plunger end.
   The other end is recess  cone shaped, and threaded.   It works great for me.
   You can get a card of stickie back, feld buttins " like they use on the bottom of things to keep them from scraching the furniture" and stick one into the cone.


----------



## byounghusband

¡¡¡pɹǝu ɔd ɐ ʇou ɯɐ ı




randyrls said:


> If you look in Wikipedia for "computer nerd" you will find my photo.
> 
> Took me about 30 seconds to figure it out.  But it IS COOL!!!!
> 
> AND I'm not talkin....


----------



## rjwolfe3

¡¡¡¡sɹǝʍsuɐ ǝɥʇ ʍouʞ ı


----------



## Rmartin

Daniel said:


> Just a thought from years of pressing pens together with everything from a C-Clamp to my drill press and beyond. If I was going to make a press for pressing pens it would be with a screw press to have better control on how far parts are presses. Mainly the transmissions. I now use the HF Arbor press but still wish it was on a screw rather than a ram. I get pretty good control ut every once in a while you get that transmission that wants to be stubborn right up until you are just shy of where it needs to be. then all resistance seems to have something better to do.


 
Daniel is dead on. You have little control with a levered press. Some people will cut a stop block to keep from over pressing. But that only shows the problem with a levered press. If it works for you, great, but I would recommend a press with a hand crank.

I've had a set of these clamps in shop for years. It's what I use to press pens together. I thought of cutting it down to make base just for pens, but I always need an extra clamp, so I've left it as is.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10819


----------



## Tellefan

Wow! Thanks for all the replies. Justin's press looks great but..... I don't have a metal lathe to machine the parts.

While reading the posts I've gotten the idea that a lever press might not be the best way to do it.

Now I've gotta locate an old nutcracker that I have stashed somewhere in my basement.

Thanks again,
David


----------



## Lenny

workinforwood said:


> Chuck a piece of corian or whatever in your lathe and spin it so it will fit to be chucked in your drill press. Put a piece of wood on the drill press table. Set pen on end, pull down lever and that's it, on to the next pen.
> 
> That press that Roy has sure looks impressive. The Woodcraft one will bend over time. It's not that the rod bends or the base, it's those two clamps that are relatively close together and the rod goes through them..those are what bend and get all messed up on you.
> 
> How the heck did Justin get his signature upside down?????


 
Me thinks it's a trick with mirrors and sh** :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

*heavy duty pen press*

Here is a little homemade press I made to put those stubborn pieces in their place.:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

pǝlɐǝs ǝɹɐ sdıl ʎɯ ʇnq ǝuop s,ʇı ʍoɥ ʍouʞ ı


----------



## Lenny

!ynnuf ytterp s'tahT


----------



## rjwolfe3

Lenny said:


> !ynnuf ytterp s'tahT



¡¡¡¡ʇɹɐd uʍop ǝpısdn ǝɥʇ ʇoƃɹoɟ noʎ


----------



## JakeAB

I agree with Daniel, that a screw-type press gives better control. I know that there are plenty of folks out there who have had great, long-term success with lever-type presses, but I keep having visions of doing the final assembly of the Perfect Pen, which I have spend half my life on, then have the kids decide that it would be funny to sneak up and say "Boo", or the cat jump on my back, or the compressor unexpectedly cycle on. One twitch of the hand on the lever, and my Perfect Pen is a collection of Perfect Toothpicks.

I've always just used a bench vise for a pen press (during my long pen-turning career of about two months), and have had no troubles at all. With no support under the pen, you have to be careful that things are lined up straight, but I've had no disasters yet. The only problem with this setup is that it's not portable.

Not being one to be satisfied with a good thing, I started thinking (and reading) about alternatives. For a pen press to be useful to me (YMMV, of course), it would have to (1) be a screw-type, not a lever-type, (2) support the pen and keep things aligned, (3) be portable, (4) be easy enough to make that even I could make it, and (5) be inexpensive.

While wandering down the aisles of my local HF, something caught my eye. $7.20 later, here's what I came up with:





1. It's screw-type. Since the screw is 8-TPI, one turn is 1/8", a quarter turn is 1/32" (more or less--I wouldn't bank on the absolute accuracy of HF tools)

2. The cradle supports the pen and keeps things straight. If you need more support, you can add a second cradle, or substitute one that's longer.

3. It's portable, but can easily be clamped to a bench.

4. If I made it, anyone can.

5. Cost is $8.99 for the clamp ($7.20 with a 20% off coupon), some scrap wood and a little time.

Okay, remember I'm new at this. No doubt I'll get a hundred responses from people who have done this before and can tell me why it won't work. But hey, it works for me. If it inspires or amuses anyone else, my work here is done.


----------



## holmqer

Excellent design JakeAB!


----------



## shull

Looks like ANOTHER trip to HF


----------



## Jim15

Great idea, thanks for posting it.


----------



## lpierce65

Great Idea  Did you cut the clamp down  I never seen on that short ?






JakeAB said:


> I agree with Daniel, that a screw-type press gives better control. I know that there are plenty of folks out there who have had great, long-term success with lever-type presses, but I keep having visions of doing the final assembly of the Perfect Pen, which I have spend half my life on, then have the kids decide that it would be funny to sneak up and say "Boo", or the cat jump on my back, or the compressor unexpectedly cycle on. One twitch of the hand on the lever, and my Perfect Pen is a collection of Perfect Toothpicks.
> 
> I've always just used a bench vise for a pen press (during my long pen-turning career of about two months), and have had no troubles at all. With no support under the pen, you have to be careful that things are lined up straight, but I've had no disasters yet. The only problem with this setup is that it's not portable.
> 
> Not being one to be satisfied with a good thing, I started thinking (and reading) about alternatives. For a pen press to be useful to me (YMMV, of course), it would have to (1) be a screw-type, not a lever-type, (2) support the pen and keep things aligned, (3) be portable, (4) be easy enough to make that even I could make it, and (5) be inexpensive.
> 
> While wandering down the aisles of my local HF, something caught my eye. $7.20 later, here's what I came up with:
> 
> View attachment 23363
> 
> View attachment 23364
> 
> 1. It's screw-type. Since the screw is 8-TPI, one turn is 1/8", a quarter turn is 1/32" (more or less--I wouldn't bank on the absolute accuracy of HF tools)
> 
> 2. The cradle supports the pen and keeps things straight. If you need more support, you can add a second cradle, or substitute one that's longer.
> 
> 3. It's portable, but can easily be clamped to a bench.
> 
> 4. If I made it, anyone can.
> 
> 5. Cost is $8.99 for the clamp ($7.20 with a 20% off coupon), some scrap wood and a little time.
> 
> Okay, remember I'm new at this. No doubt I'll get a hundred responses from people who have done this before and can tell me why it won't work. But hey, it works for me. If it inspires or amuses anyone else, my work here is done.


----------



## JakeAB

lpierce65 said:


> Great Idea  Did you cut the clamp down  I never seen on that short ?



Nope, it's just off the shelf. I couldn't find it on the HF web site, though. The closest thing is:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38183

This is a 24" clamp; the clamp I used is a 14".


----------



## earbogast

Maybe I missed it but a friend of mine suggested a pipe clamp like a surefoot.  Just use a short pipe.  That way you can have total control by screwing the pipe clamp as much as you need without having a mistake.


----------



## GrantH

I just started turning yesterday, but I clamped a block of scrap wood from a blank in my nova chuck and turned a tenon on another similar piece and put it in my jacobs chuck. I now have a perfectly useful pen press built into my lathe.


----------



## navycop

JakeAB said:


> lpierce65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea Did you cut the clamp down I never seen on that short ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's just off the shelf. I couldn't find it on the HF web site, though. The closest thing is:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38183
> 
> This is a 24" clamp; the clamp I used is a 14".
Click to expand...

 I clicked on the link and got a picture of an irrigation system.


----------



## dgerwin11

For slims, which seem to have the most possibility of over pressing transmissions, I made a cradle for my press.  I cut a scrap piece of 2x4 to the correct length, drilled a 1/2" hole lengthwise, and then ripped it, leaving me with a chunk of wood with a channel running the length of the top.  This stops me from pressing too far.


----------



## rd_ab_penman

This works great for me and only cost $1.50!

Les


----------



## Texatdurango

navycop said:


> JakeAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpierce65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea Did you cut the clamp down I never seen on that short ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's just off the shelf. I couldn't find it on the HF web site, though. The closest thing is:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38183
> 
> This is a 24" clamp; the clamp I used is a 14".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on the link and got a picture of an irrigation system.
Click to expand...

Could be that the link *was posted almost two years ago* and things change on the web!  :biggrin:


----------



## navycop

Texatdurango said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpierce65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea Did you cut the clamp down I never seen on that short ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's just off the shelf. I couldn't find it on the HF web site, though. The closest thing is:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38183
> 
> This is a 24" clamp; the clamp I used is a 14".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on the link and got a picture of an irrigation system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be that the link *was posted almost two years ago* and things change on the web! :biggrin:
Click to expand...

 Great. I thought it was just me. :monkey:


----------



## Papo

Go to HF site and search bar clamps they will pop up and the one shown here is also there,except is 24" long.


----------



## dogcatcher

In the original photo of the pen press the handle with the black plastic on it looks like a toggle clamp.  Like this one except a longer handle.  http://www.amazon.com/34182-Horizon...Y6I0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1324886520&sr=8-6


----------



## tim foster

*Here is the pen press that I made yesterday.*

I built this little press yesterday. I still have a few things to do to it. I need to find some nylon material to put on the bolt heads.
I think it will work very well.
Tim


----------



## xuan87

Think something like this will serve as a pen press?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Was initially thinking of the one below, but in the end I wasn't sure if it could provide enough force to serve as a pen press:

Blue Spot 10026 150mm Rapid Bar Clamp | eBay


----------



## navycop

xuan87 said:


> Think something like this will serve as a pen press?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Was initially thinking of the one below, but in the end I wasn't sure if it could provide enough force to serve as a pen press:
> 
> Blue Spot 10026 150mm Rapid Bar Clamp | eBay



The bottom one is along the lines of what I use for mine.


----------



## Mack C.

Here's a pic of the one I made for less than $20.00. 2 MT2 stub arbours and a couple of small pieces of 3/4" delrin double sided taped to the arbours.


----------



## Wingdoctor

I've been using a PSI press for a couple of years and I do not really like it. The tailpiece skews off line and it is just not as precise as I want. I have been looking for a replacement and couldn't find what I wanted or could afford. There is a man named Bob Marley that has a web site on turning, pens included, and he has many videos of his processes online. He had also been dissatisfied with his pen pressing methods and designed and built a great looking pen press. He sells completed presses, at a price, and the plans to build your own, for less than $3. His web address is Marleyturned.com and if you go to his store you will see the press and plans for it. I am not connected in any way with Marley Turned except as a customer who bought his plans. They are very detailed and I will be starting to build it soon. It might be worth your time to check it out.


----------



## studioso

check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/pen-assembly-jig-2-ways-put-your-pen-parts-together-73191/


it was written by one of the best!

however, I've since concluded that:
with time, stamped metal toggle clams will bend. use the cast iron kind instead.
a wooden ram is just not strong enough. use a metal kind (of course affix something softer on the tip).  a metal ram is MUCH easier to keep aligned than drilling a hole for a round one.


----------



## Robert Taylor

*marley pen press*



Wingdoctor said:


> I've been using a PSI press for a couple of years and I do not really like it. The tailpiece skews off line and it is just not as precise as I want. I have been looking for a replacement and couldn't find what I wanted or could afford. There is a man named Bob Marley that has a web site on turning, pens included, and he has many videos of his processes online. He had also been dissatisfied with his pen pressing methods and designed and built a great looking pen press. He sells completed presses, at a price, and the plans to build your own, for less than $3. His web address is Marleyturned.com and if you go to his store you will see the press and plans for it. I am not connected in any way with Marley Turned except as a customer who bought his plans. They are very detailed and I will be starting to build it soon. It might be worth your time to check it out.



after you build it and begin to use it you will quickly find the biggest problem in it's design. the anvil (the piece you will press against) will not hold up. it will pop up out of the base as you press the parts together. redesign your anvil to be two pieces of 3/4" square hardwood with holes drilled every 1/2" and spaced so that you can make the anvil slide between them and lock with a steel pin. also is a picture of my version of Mack's pen press for way less than $20.00. it was made from the scrap box and is the one that i actually use.


----------



## ren-lathe

I have the one from PSI but was never happy with it. A few years ago I stumbled on an sort of small arbor press for $10.00 I put a leather pad on the arm & plate. The key is to not press hard. Light pressure & the Pens slide together easily.


----------

